# General Dynamics Brass



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Brown just dropped my order off at noon for 500 pieces of .223 I ordered from Midway. At 23 cents each I doubt if that's much to brag about but it sure beats the 40 cents I paid for Remington. This stuff looks pretty good and has been annealed. I weighed twenty and had ten the same weight and then had five match out of the ten remaining, not that I weight sort brass regularly but there it is. I might saw one for 300 Blackout conversion and see how thick the brass is for the heck of it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I tell yea, once fired L.C brass is hard to beat. I have bought it for $80 for 1,000 & with that many you can weigh them out for precision load stuff and they last a long time if ya dont max them out all the time. Even the 308 L.C. stuff is good. Bow granted its not norma or lupua,but it dam fine brass. What made yea buy that stuff by the way? Did u hear good reviews?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

GD is basically the equivalent to "Lake City" in Canada. They bought up a ton of folks, including the old mfg'er of IVI brass and Canadian Arsenals. In the mid-2000's they had a big contract, along with Winchester, for small arms ammo with the US military.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ernest said:


> GD is basically the equivalent to "Lake City" in Canada. They bought up a ton of folks, including the old mfg'er of IVI brass and Canadian Arsenals. In the mid-2000's they had a big contract, along with Winchester, for small arms ammo with the US military.


Huh, sounds interesting. Ive never used it or seen any. Do they have a primer crimp? Im guessing its new and not once fired then right?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

muney pit said:


> Huh, sounds interesting. Ive never used it or seen any. Do they have a primer crimp? I'm guessing its new and not once fired then right?


Virgin brass, no crimp and just .223 and A on the headstamp. I bought it just because ( I"m laughing ) just because. One of those moments I guess. I passed on Lake City once fired because of the crimp. I really like to mess with brass but I looked at a 100 count bag of Remington I paid thirty eight bucks for and I couldn't resist. Kind of like when a woman passes by a clearance rack of bras, I bought it just because. Didn't even need it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

If the crimp is makeing you think of not getting some L.C. your missing out. Ive use the cutter and it works pretty good. After 100 your fingers get tired. I bought the dillion super swager last year and once you get it set that bad boy is the way to go. Guess im just saying to not over look the once fired stuff. I get the impulse buy also. I do it. Mostly with bullets. I see something neat that i havent tried and buy a box knowing im kinda of over paying but want to try it out. Bass pro had some of those barnes varmit grenade (or something like that) so i got a box to try on the ***** and stuff. Still havent opened the box though :/

Found a pic of that super swager, kinda crappy photo though. Its the blue tool next the rcbs dispenser. I could get better pics and kinda show how its workd tomarrow if your interested







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I've not used any of the GD brass. They supply brass to some of the smaller commercial loaders, and so I've picked up a decent bit of once fired at the range. Its all in the big bucket as rainy day stuff. 

Agree that the crimp on 5.56 is no big deal. After all, if you clean up the flash hole, trim, and chamfer, it adds less than 10 to 20 seconds to brass prep. 

Next to LC, I love the Korean brass. Readily available, tends to be very consistent, and zero problems thru 5 reloads, even when you are pushing it.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Swager*

I had an order ready to hit the send button with Graf and Son's for a 1,000 Lake City .223 and a Dillon swager to do the job. I had such good luck with their once fired Remington to make 300 blackout I chickened out and got another bag of 500 Remmy's instead. I have cut the crimps with a chamfer tool also but the Dillon is the way to go. If and when I get back to my .308 and renew my brass collection I will most likely go with once fired and will be in the market for a swager. I need to burn up some of this other stuff first.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey, im more than willing to help burn up ammo for ya.  lol


----------

